# Been cutting some new Stickers



## WHIZZER

prototype









What do you think


----------



## Pittsy

They look wicked, really like the look of the round ones:thumb:


----------



## JJ0063

Yes yes yes uncle whizzer!

I'd love a pair of the URL ones for the BM, let me know a price!

Thanks


----------



## danwel

Look very nice, i do like shiny things lol


----------



## Kimo

Awesome


----------



## Bigoggy

One of each plz whizz !


----------



## WHIZZER

that round one is quite large more like a bucket sticker


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quality! Like em:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Would look good on my black buckets !

Also a smaller one to put where my tax disc is now would be good


----------



## WHIZZER




----------



## tomelmer

i'd like a url sticker if there for sale :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

tomelmer said:


> i'd like a url sticker if there for sale :thumb:


will be need to cut some more :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

I'll take 2 url ones when you're ready too


----------



## muzzer

They look great WHIZZER :thumb:


----------



## turbom

Would take two url too.

How much would the bucket ones be????


----------



## Kirkyworld

Nice :thumb:


----------



## gammachan

Nice they look great


----------



## Soul boy 68

They look fab WHIZZER, really Jazzy and Funky looking good, yes please from me if you have any spares😊


----------



## marc147

I will need some for the car, not got any on it the now


----------



## Autoglym

Very nice, we would like one to add to our Wall of Stickers please


----------



## WHIZZER

Autoglym said:


> Very nice, we would like one to add to our Wall of Stickers please


will get you one sent out :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

Hi Whizzer, really like these! Where can i get them from? Had a look in the Merchandise store but couldnt see them


----------



## WHIZZER

jay_bmw said:


> Hi Whizzer, really like these! Where can i get them from? Had a look in the Merchandise store but couldnt see them


That's cause they are Brand new :thumb:

these were the first cut ones


----------



## J306TD

Wow they look great Whizzer. When will they be available?


----------



## WHIZZER

Hoping to have some more cut asap -The first few will go out over the next couple of days - then we will have some for the meet on 7th Feb at Cleanandshiny

and then will get some more cut


----------



## Jack

they look great.


----------



## Rob74

Very nice


----------



## Chris Dyson

Very smart! What size is the round one? I have a nice metal customised Richbrook tax disc holder and since we no longer have to display a tax disc, it would be nice to put something like this in it rather than take the holder off and let it languish in a draw.


----------



## WHIZZER

the round one is large more like a bucket sticker - but we are looking at smaller versions

Thanks
B


----------



## Welshquattro1

They look great, will have to get some at waxstock


----------



## Soul boy 68

Just recieved through the post all freshly pressed and cut to size  many thanks WHIZZER, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Gotta get me one of these !! Would look good on my white car


----------



## Sicskate

Jealous!!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Jesus, that is big! (That's what she said)


----------



## Jonnybbad

Liking the look of the url stickers quality


----------



## Ernie Bernie

I like the round ones. Perfect for the man cave.


----------



## pez

What dimensions are the URL stickers? And as above I think they would look good against my white car


----------



## cole_scirocco

Love the new stickers. So much want.


----------



## Starburst

Very stylish, I love them. Nice work!

Want, want, want.


----------



## PyRo

The round one is made for my garage cabinet, how much who too and when?


----------



## wylie coyote

Anything available or planned to put inside the window?


----------



## Welshquattro1

The round one would look good on my new tool chest. Any idea when they will be available?


----------



## Mark R5

Love them! Particularly the URL ones, of which I'll take a couple when next available please.

Keep 'em coming Whizzer, top stuff.


----------



## WHIZZER

We need to see if we can cut internal versions, hopefully we might get some more cut next week, will do some more url , a couple of big rounds and then see if we can do a tax disc size


----------



## CTR247

Hey whizzer, id love to get my hands on a DW sticker for my motor, the new ones look great, how do I bag one ?


----------



## cooter k

I'm interested in the url one, it's class looking.
How do I order one please?


----------



## Dougnorwich

I'd like a round one when they are available again please let me know how much 

Cheers ma dears


----------



## WHIZZER

Check it out here




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152958374071488


----------



## cooter k

Sounds like it needs a bit of oil, lol


----------



## hobbs182

Also interested in one of the URL when available


----------



## Sicskate

Cool stuff!

When can we buy some??


----------



## cole_scirocco

Received mine today mate will be going on tomorrow!


----------



## Sicskate

cole_exclusiv said:


> Received mine today mate will be going on tomorrow!


Ah man...


----------



## WHIZZER

We cut 24 yesterday - hopefully going up for sale later today


----------



## cooter k

Anymore update about these?????


----------



## k9vnd

Nice....but bit girlie...


----------



## Chicane

Whizzer do you print & cut as well as vinyl cut? Just interested to know as I make my own custom decals.


----------



## WHIZZER

Chicane said:


> Whizzer do you print & cut as well as vinyl cut? Just interested to know as I make my own custom decals.


No just vinyl cut - we use somebody else for print and cut


----------



## saul

These are top!! Are these on sale yet? Cannot see them on the site. The url one is the one i'm after.

How big is the round one?


----------



## Steve_6R

Would love the URL one


----------



## WHIZZER

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4799668&postcount=3035

check this out


----------



## 182_Blue

With the nice weather i thought i would put mine on


----------

